# שרשור מתנות מ-א' ועד ת'



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

שרשור מתנות מ-א' ועד ת' 
בעקבות הערה של "dalida1988", גיליתי כי אכן לא ניתן להוסיף עוד רעיונות למתנות לפי הא"ב לשרשור הישן. לכן אני פותחת באופן חגיגי שרשור חדש. *אנא מכם, כל מי שמוסיף מתנות שישרשר לאות הנכונה וירשום בנושא ההודעה את האות המדוברת.* תודה


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

א


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

א 
אני אוהבת אותך בכל השפות ארטיקים


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

א - אוהל ../images/Emo151.gif 
ארוחת בוקר/צהריים/ערב אזיקים (לשובבים) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אוטו צעצוע אהבה


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

א 
ארנק, אהבה, ארטיק, אבובים (שייט אבובים), אבן מזל, אוטו, אירוח זוגי ב..., ארוחת ערב/בוקר/צהריים, אומנות (ספר, סדנא..), אוכל, איחולים, אוגרים, אפרוחים, אלבום, אריזת מתנה, אירוע, אוצר, אפור, "אגוזי", אננס, אפרסק, אמבטיה (מוצרים לאמבטיה), אמבט רפלקסולוגי לרגליים, אימון גופני, אירובי, אימונית (בגדי התעמלות), אור (מנורה, נר..), אוויר (טיסה באוויר..), אבחון גרפולוגי/נומרולוגי, אביזרי משרד.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ב


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ב 
בלוניםםם ברווז לאמבטיה בוקסרר


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ב 
ברווז צהוב לאמבטיה, בגדים, ביצת הפתעה, בית מלון, בושם, בוקסר, בלונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, בקבוק יין עם הקדשה אישית, בריכת שחייה, בגד ים, ברד (מכשיר להכנת משקאות ברד), בלנדר, ברבי, בובה.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ה


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ה 
הגרלה-כרטיס גירוד הפלגה-להזמין להפלגה הזמנה-מקום ליציאה להזמין מראש הזמנה-לעשות מן כזאת הזמנה מיוחדת כאילו: הנכם מוזמנים לחגיגת השנה של ....XXXX


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ה 
הגנה - חמסה או משהו דומה הורסקופ - ללכת לאסטרולוג שיכין מפת כוכבים לפי התאריך לידה של חתן היומולדת


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ג


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ג 
גרבים חמודות גרביונים גופיה גלידותתת גביע-(אפשר לרשום אתה תמיד בשבילי במקום הראשון)


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ג 
גיטרה צעצוע (למוזיקאים)


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ג 
גרביים, גביע יין, גומי (סוגריות גומי), גומי (קונדומים), גירים צבעוניים, גלידה, גור חתולים, גלישה, גפרורים ארוכים לנרות, גורמה (אוכל גורמה), גלגיליות.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ד


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ד 
דרדס קטן-קישוט לחדר דינוזאור-צעצוע להרכבה דולפין-תמונות,מובילים דפים צבעונים דפים קטניםם


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ד 
דיסק של להקה שהוא/היא אוהבים דיסק של מוזיקה שמזכירה לכם אחד ת'שני (צרוב - אבל אני נגד צרובים) דובי


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ד 
דיסק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, דבש, דברים ל..., דובי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, דיאודורנט, דג זהב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, DVD (מכשיר, סרט, מנוי), דואר (תיבת דואר או מכתב בדואר).


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ו


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ו 
ורדים-ורד וילונות וו תליה ורסצ'ה--לעשירים מביננו.. וופלים-שיהיה מתוק


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ו 
לתת לבן אדם אופציה לקבל * וידוי * מכם ורד כל דבר שקשור ל* וניל *


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ז


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ז 
זחל-(בובה)מלא באורז ששמים על המיטה... ז'קט זר פרחים זיקוקים זהב-תכשיט צבע...כל מה שעולה זרבובית-למי שזוכר נוסטלגיה בתוכנית גם היה זרבוב...


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ח


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ח 
חטיף חבילה עוברת-המשחק חליפה חצאית חזיה חולצה חליל חתול-קישוט או באמת.. חותמת-חמודה קטנה כזאת... חד קרן-ציור או קישוט


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

ח 
חבצלת, חתונה, חתן, חתול
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, חיזור, חיבוק, חיוך, חבילה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, חתיכה, חותמת אישית, חופשה, חלום (ספר פירוש חלומות), חגורה, חצאית, חליפה, חימומית (כרית מחממת, חום ואהבה, חתימה של אמן מוערץ, חישוק, חלילית, חפלה, חפיסת סיגריות, חביתה, חיבור, חידות, חורש (פיקניק ב..), חומרי מלאכה.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ט


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ט 
טיפקס טלפון פרווה לחדר/בית טריקו טושים-חבילה טיסה בשמיים-יש חבילות כאלו מעל רחבי הארץ טווטי/טאז...


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ט 
טבעת טאקי טינקרבל טייפ טמבורין (תוף מרים)


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

ט 
טיול, טיסה, טושים, טוב-טעם (וופל), טעימה, טיפוס הרים, טיול אופניים, טיפוח (מוצרי טיפוח), טבלה, טבע (פיקניק בטבע).


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

מ


----------



## ילדה עם חיוך (24/10/04)

מ... 
מחזיק מפתחות בצורת לב עם מקום לתמונה, מלא ממתקים - משהו מתוק למישהו מתוק, מראה - שיראה/תראה כמה הוא/היא יפה... מובייל, מגבת - חלוק רחצה - עוטף/ת אותך ברכות


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

מ 
מסטיקים- צבעונים מברשת-מסרק מר גמיש מפתח הלב מצלמה מצפן מזוזה


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

מ 
מגירה מנורה משקפי שמש


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

מ 
מצלמה, מצלמה חד פעמית, מיטה, מתוקים, ממתקים, מנורה, מראה, מזגן, מלח אמבט, מטריה, מקטורן, מקטרת, מבער לשמן ריחני, מצנם, מגש מפנק, מיץ, מסחטת מיץ, מוצרי..., מדבקות, מדפים, מעטפות, מכתב/ים, מזכרת, מסגרת לתמונה, מדפסת, מחשב, מחשבות, מסר, מסיבה, מרכז, מתנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, מענק, מנוחה, משימות, מטוטלת, מכונת קפה, מכשיר עיסוי, מצגת.


----------



## ShuNka (25/10/04)

מ 
מסגרת, מובייל, מסרק, מפתח, ממתק, מטרייה, משלוח של ____, מלך\ה, מכתב, מדבקות, מחברת, מצגת, מקרוני(?), מלחייה


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

נ


----------



## ילדה עם חיוך (24/10/04)

נ ... 
נר ריחני - להאיר את הדרך שלך אלי/שיריח לך טוב


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

נ 
נר-נרות של היום הולדת... נרתיק נשנושים-החטיף ו/או אפשר סתם דברים קטנים לא קשורים נזם


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ל


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ל 
לבבות לק לוח שנה-עם תמונות שלכם לב קטן מחזיק מפתחות או ענקי ובפנים שוקולד


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ל 
לוכד חלומות לגו


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

כ


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

כ 
כרית -יש מלאאא כורסה כד כפפה כלב-קישוט או באמת כפכפים כוס-מלאה בממתקים..או עם המזל.. כדור -כדורגל, כדורסל ,כדורעף, כדוריד וכו...


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

כ 
כפפות (לחורף הקרב ובא) כרטיס להצגה/הופעה/תערוכה או סתם כרטיס ברכה


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

י


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

י 
ירח-קישוט,ציור,בובה ילקוט יס-מנוי שנתי... ים


----------



## ShuNka (25/10/04)

י 
יומן, ידית, יהלום


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ס


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ס 
סבון סרט-סרטון סיכה סמל-משהו שמייצג אותם ספר -ספרון סלסת ממתקים-פיקניק סוודר-סריג סדנה-יצירה,בישול וכו' אפשר גם לקנות משחקי קופסא ספל-עם השם של המזל או ממתקים סכו"ם סט-מצעים,בגדים וכו'


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

ס 
ספרים, סודות כמוסים, סוס פוני, סיור ב..., ספסל, סיפור, סהר (ירח), סירוק, סוודר, סריג, סיגריות, סלסלה, סרט קולנוע, סרט וידאו, סרטון מצגת, סיכה לשיער, סיכה לבגד, סביונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, סריגה, סביבון, סולם, ספרד/י (משהו ספרדי), סדנא, סלט, סוכריות, סוכריה על מקל.


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

ס 
סט מצעים סט סבונים סט חזיה ותחתון סט איפור ...


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ע


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ע 
עוגיות עניבה ענן-עב עפיפון ערסל


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ע 
עצות - ספר כזה עיתון - שער של עיתון פקטיבי


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

ע 
עגילים, עיתון יצירתי, עיתון (מנוי שנתי), עיצוב, עציץ, עץ ננסי קטן, עבודה, עזרה, עפרונות צבעוניים, עדי (תכשיט).


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

פ


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

פ 
פילים פיג'מה פלאפון פרה/פרפרים-קישוט פרחים פמוטים-לנרות פזאל-ברכה מתחת או סתם משחק קופסא


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

פ 
פליז - שמיכה/סווצ'רט/צעיף פרפר פנקס קופונים


----------



## ShuNka (25/10/04)

פ 
פנקס פוף פו הדוב - כל דבר שקשור לפו הדוב ^^ פרח פעמון פלאפון פאנלים לפלאפון [אפשר לעשות פאנל עם תמונה של שניכם] פח - למשל בהפנינג, יש פחים פרוותיים לחדר פמוטים פודרה [איפור] פיצ'פקעס [דברים חמודים וקטנים] פרה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 פירות(?) פחית [ממולאת בממתקים ושטויות אחרות]


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

פ 
פלסטלינה, פימו, פיסול, פסלון, פרסום, פיתוח תמונות, פילם לצילום, פיל, פסטה, פרפרים, פעילות גופנית, פעלולים, פרזול, פחית, פח אשפה (מלא ממתקים), פרחים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, פלסטר, פרס, פיצה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, פיג'מה, פלטה חמה, פיתה, פאדג' שוקולד.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

צ


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

צ 
צלילה-קורס צמיד צלחת צפצפה-מהאלה שמטריפיםםם או חמודים צ'ק צב-קישוט או באמת


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

צ 
צעיף ציור צמיד צפרדע - פסל/צעצוע/בובה


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

צ 
ציפור אהבה, צפצפה, צלליות (סט איפור), צבעי גואש, צבעי פנדה, צבעים, צבעוני (הפרח), צפרדע, ציור, צלחת, צהוב (משהו צהוב..), צמות על כל הראש, צלילה (ניסיונית או קורס צלילה), צפון (טיול לצפון), צנצנת מלאה במשהו.


----------



## ShirShir (25/10/04)

צ 
צילום, צמיד יד, צמיד רגל, צמחים...


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ק


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ק 
קלמר קופסא קליפס קליפ קלקר-אפשר לרשום משהו או להכין קמפינג-ציוד מחנאות קניות- שופינג יום מטורף... קנקן


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ק 
קלידים צעצוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסא קונדומים קקטוס


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ק 
קשת לשיער, קליפסים לשיער, קלפי משחק, קלפי טארוט, קוסמטיקה, קרם גוף, קרם לחות, קערה, קפה (מכונת קפה, כלי לקפה..), קינדר (שוקולד, ביצת הפתעה קינדר), קקאו, קשי שתייה צבעוניים, קיבוץ (לינה/ הארחה בקיבוץ), קבוצת תמיכה, קעקועי חינה, קטורת ריחנית, קומקום, קצף גילוח, קצף אמבטיה, קוקוס, קקטוס, קריסטלים (אבני מזל או ספר בנושא זה), קורס מקצועי/תחביב/קראטה, קרנבל (מסיבה), קוסם.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ר


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ר 
רפסודה-הכנה עצמית ראי


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ר 
רקפת, ריקוד (הזמנה לריקוד, סדנת ריקודים, לצאת למועדון ריקודים..), רולר בליידס, רביעיות (משחק קלפים), ריבה, רובה מים, רחצה לילית, רייקי (טיפול הוליסטי), רהיט, רכבת/רכבל (טיול/כרטיס נסיעה..), ראי, רכיבה על סוסים, רשימון (פנקס רשימות מעוצב).


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ש


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ש 
שלט-לחדר,דירה,שירותים וכו' שיר שמיכה שק שינה שרשרת שמן עיסוי שעון-יד,קיר..


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ש 
שרשרת, שעון קיר, שעון יד, שיר בחרוזים, שיר בהפתעה (עוד שיר במתנה), שרפרף, שמן אמבט, שמן עיסוי, שושנים, שוקולדים, שמלה, שלט לדלת, שטיחון קטן, שטיחון לכניסת הבית, שאלון זוגי, "שבץ-נא" (המשחק), שיעור ניסיון / שיעור לדוגמא, שיאצו (טיפול הוליסטי), שקית הפתעה, שוקו חם, שפורפרות צבע (לאנשים אומנותיים), שרביט (מלך/ה ליום אחד), שמן ארומטי למבער.


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ת


----------



## dalida1988 (24/10/04)

ת 
תחתית לכוס תכשיט תופים תיק-תרמיל תנין-לקישוט תה-בכל הטעמים-ערכה כזאת למכורים


----------



## צ א ל ה (24/10/04)

ת 
תיבה תמונה תופים


----------



## ShirShir (24/10/04)

ת 
תכשיטים, תיבת נגינה, תותים בשוקולד, תרמיל (מלא ממתקים), תלבושת, תינוק (בובה..), תיק איפור, תיק לערב, תיק לעבודה, תלושים (תו הזהב, תלושים אישיים..), תנור, תאורה( מנורה, נרות..), תפוחים ותמרים (גם הדיסק של רמי קליינשטיין), תיאטרון (מנוי/כרטיס לתיאטרון..), "תיק-תק" (סוכריות מנטה), תרנגול/ת, תפילה/תפילין, תמונה (ציור, תצלום ממוסגר..), תצלום, תספורת/תסרוקת (במספרה..).


----------

